

Google-Backed SCVNGR Takes On Foursquare, Looks To Boost Fun With ‘Challenges’ - stanleydrew
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/12/google-backed-scvngr-takes-on-foursquare-looks-to-boost-fun-with-challenges/

======
hanger393
looks like SCVNGR might keep me interested longer than checking in did.

